# اقتراح من نسرين..وضع هالقسم اللي هو.......



## انسانية (12 نوفمبر 2005)

*اقتراح من نسرين..وضع هالقسم اللي هو.......*

اهلين

كيفكم؟


حابة اقترح لكم اقتراح وهو









انه الادارة تضع قسم الالعاب و المسابقات

وشيء رائع..

خاصة انه المسيحيين والمسلمين بينهم حساسية ولازم يفرفشوا باللعب 

واعتقد انه الالعاب رح تقرب بيناتهم..ورح يكون في الالعاب تفاعل اكتر من المواضيع الفرفوشة

اتمنى منكم التاييد..وانا مستعدة بالتفاعل بهالقسم..ومستعدة اني اكون مشرفة عليه..او حتى انزل العاب بيه

اهم شيء الكل يكون مرتاح 

وشكرا


----------



## Coptic Man (12 نوفمبر 2005)

*فكرة لاباس بها لازالة التوتر يا اخت نسرين *


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2005)

في منتدى الترفيه....


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (13 نوفمبر 2005)

فكره تجنن واكثر من روعه


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*ماعندي مانع
ولكن يكون في منتدى خاص*


----------



## انسانية (14 نوفمبر 2005)

افهم منكم انكم موافقين.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والله رح اكون شاكرة لكم 

منتدى الالعاب يكون له قسم خاص..افضل

لان يا ماي روك رح تتلخبط المواضيع والالعاب مع بعضها لو خليناها في منتدى واحد

اوكي بليز موافقتك مهمة بالنسبة لي

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2005)

اوكي, ايش اسم المنتدى تريدوه؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*منتدى الالعاب و المسابقات*


----------



## انسانية (14 نوفمبر 2005)

هدا الاسم حلو اللي جابه فريد

وشكرا ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2005)

تمت اضافة المنتدى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4315#post4315


----------

